# OSB and paint



## Gordon T (23 Jan 2009)

Hello all,

I am in the process of insulating my garage workshop ( and not before time too ). But.....does anyone know whether I can paint osb with white masonry paint ( I just happen to have some left over from a previous job ). I am not sure how different paints will affect the board>

Help

GT


----------



## neilyweely (23 Jan 2009)

I just did mine (insulated WS), and painted some of the boards with magnolia emulsion, which was just fine, and still is.

Don't really think masonry should be a problem, but don't take my word for it. If no-one else answers test a bit out maybe?

HTH

Neil


----------



## Gordon T (23 Jan 2009)

Hi Neil,

thanks, I have both but really wanted to use the masonry paint, otherwise it will never get used,,,,,but I would hate for the osb to fall apart, it was a devil to cut up and put up!!!!

GT


----------



## neilyweely (23 Jan 2009)

Are there any properties in masonry paint that does not exist in emulsion that may affect osb? I would have thought it was an issue of whether or not the moisture was going to seperate the strands, which never happened to me. Then again, is the masonry paint oil based, involving solvents? Perhaps make sure the board dries quickly, ie paint it inside and then put it up rather than allowing it to dry slowly in damp, cold conditions?

Sometimes I make sense, don't I? Amazing, considering my past!!

hth

neil


----------



## Bone (24 Jan 2009)

masonry paint, in my own experience works perfectly.

I painted the boards that line my utility room, and shed come to think of it, with masonry paint. I was recomended by a neighbour at the time (7 years ago) to use masonry paint.

It coated perfectly, has not showed any sign of fading/mildew/mould in ambient temperature and humidity conditions over the past 7 years. I would highly recommend this paint for osb.

Andy


----------



## neilyweely (24 Jan 2009)

OK, there you go!!

Neil


----------



## floorman (24 Jan 2009)

seal bords with pva and not to much paint in one go . i had to replace two walls


----------



## Wood Monkey (24 Jan 2009)

Hey Gordon

If you've got an off cut try it out and see what happens. I can't personally see any issue. OSB is pretty robust stuff. I made a 'temporary' bench top out of it in SWMBO greenhouse and it's been going strong for several years despite often being wet.

Jon


----------



## Gordon T (26 Jan 2009)

Hello all,

after all that effort, I painted one wall with two coats of smooth brilliant white masonry paint..............now I wish I hadn't.......I much prefer the look of the osb naked, as it were...ooh err misses.
Still it gives me something else to moan about  

GT


----------

